# Mounting a ceiling fan on an exposed pergola



## Hoover98 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am going to be putting two ceiling fans on our pergola out back and want to get some feedback on exactly how to do so. The top is 2x2 slats spaced 2" with 2x10 joists underneath. My neighbor has a very similar setup with fans installed like this:










It appears that there is no fan box used and is simply conduit with the wires coming in from the top. I was told by an electrician that 10-32 screws are required, but wouldn't those be too long for a horizontal 2-by? 

How should this be done properly? Build a "box" that spans the joists with a fan box inside? Getting lots of conflicting information from multiple sources. Thanks.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

You don't always require a fan box, you can support the fan to the structure, but anyhow, I would make a block wide enough for the canopy to sit against so water does not enter from above, and I would use a fan rated pancake box cut into the block, fed by a piece of UF wire....


----------



## Hoover98 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks. I would like to center the fan between the joists, so am going to have to add some sort of span to support it. Having a tough time figuring out exactly how to mount the fan and keep it looking clean (ie - don't want a big plastic fan box sticking out of the top, etc).


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoover98 said:


> Thanks. I would like to center the fan between the joists, so am going to have to add some sort of span to support it. Having a tough time figuring out exactly how to mount the fan and keep it looking clean (ie - don't want a big plastic fan box sticking out of the top, etc).


You won't see a pancake box, they are 1/2" deep, you use a hole saw to remove the wood from your block. Besides that, you can't just use a plastic box outdoors.


----------



## Hoover98 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been told I have to use plastic outdoors. Does the install in the picture look sound?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Make your block a little bit wider than the fans canopy, drill a 4" hole saw 5/8" deep, chisel out wood, drill a 1/2 in hole through top of block to allow wire to enter into pancake box knockout, duct seal hole after UF type wire is run...


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoover98 said:


> I've been told I have to use plastic outdoors. Does the install in the picture look sound?


everything has to be wet/damp location rated outdoors.

The picture is not clear enough for me to tell what was done.


----------



## Hoover98 (Oct 4, 2010)

That makes sense. Finally, voice of reason....

Would a horizontal 2x10 with the wood cut out for a pancake box be sufficient to hold?

Do they make plastic or weatherproof pancake boxes? Could I paint a metal one with an exterior rust-inhibiting spray paint?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoover98 said:


> That makes sense. Finally, voice of reason....
> 
> Would a horizontal 2x10 with the wood cut out for a pancake box be sufficient to hold?
> 
> Do they make plastic or weatherproof pancake boxes? Could I paint a metal one with an exterior rust-inhibiting spray paint?


The pancake box doesn't need to be wet or damp located because its located inside the block, just like if you had a box on the side of your house, at any rate, (this issue could be debated, but this is how I see many fans hung, and I don't have an issue with it) 

Don't waste your time doing anything to the fan box, it won't be exposed to the weather anyway...


The fan you buy will have to be damp/wet located rated, and they include a gasket for the ceiling box part of the installation.

I believe a 2x10 will be quite sturdy even with 5/8 of material removed for the fan box. IF we are talking about a true 2" thick material. You could always err on the side of caution and go a little thicker.


----------



## Hoover98 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here are a couple of close ups of where the fans will be going.


----------



## Hoover98 (Oct 4, 2010)

Would this work? Says for indoor use but it's PVC. The metal ones they say mention "non-fan light fixtures." Only issue I see is attaching the ground wire. 










Also, I was not able to get a 2x10", so I had to buy a 2x8". With proper length screws, should still be OK, right?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Just mount a regular fan box to a 2x4 and paint it all black. If you have a black pergola. This will allow you to mount the fan in the middle of the span. Use UF cable or run conduit. Make sure you buy a outdoor rated fan. The one in the 1st picture looks exactly like mine. Harbor Breeze. Outdoor rated and listed for outdoor use.
You are making to big a deal here friend.


----------



## Hoover98 (Oct 4, 2010)

Guess I should have been more clear. I already bought the round pancake box in my post above. Just curious if that will work based on previous suggestions. I don't want to put up something and just "paint it black," no offense (it's stained dark brown, so the black won't match). We spent a crap ton of money having the pergola built, and I want this to look as good as the rest of it.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoover98 said:


> Guess I should have been more clear. I already bought the round pancake box in my post above. Just curious if that will work based on previous suggestions. I don't want to put up something and just "paint it black," no offense (it's stained dark brown, so the black won't match). We spent a crap ton of money having the pergola built, and I want this to look as good as the rest of it.


You can use the plastic box, but the fan must be supported to the structure, not the box itself.


----------



## Hoover98 (Oct 4, 2010)

Absolutely. The fan's base plate and cover are quite a bit larger than the box, so I planned on adding some screws outside of the blue box directly into the wood itself.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoover98 said:


> Absolutely. The fan's base plate and cover are quite a bit larger than the box, so I planned on adding some screws outside of the blue box directly into the wood itself.


If you don't, you'll find your new fan on the ground. :wink:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

You could of used this type, a matching 2x4 and painted everything the color of the pergola.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

J. V. said:


> You could of used this type, a matching 2x4 and painted everything the color of the pergola.


Um, the pergola is outside, how does that box conform to 314.15 (A)?


----------

